# Photograph Caitlin Moe for her new Album Cover



## talenthouse (May 11, 2010)

*Photograph  Caitlin Moe for her new  Album Cover*


*Receive album  credit and be introduced to  Caitlin's network of artists and musicians*
Host:     *Caitlin  Moe*
Electric  Violin virtuoso,  singer and songwriter,  Caitlin Moe has exploded  on the music scene. She is writing and  recording for her solo album, set for release late 2010. Her highly  anticipated debut album has been described as "moody pop-synth with lots  of crazy strings" and will be dropping this fall. She is looking for a  visionary Talenthouse photographer to shoot her for the cover of the  album, which will be distributed globally. The image captured in the  cover shot should be mysterious and dramatic like her songs, fun and  loud like her personality and should push the boundaries just like her  violin playingthe shot should incorporate the violin in some artistic,  out of the ordinary way. 

Caitlin invites photographers to submit 2 of  their best artistic  shots that encompass the mysterious, dramatic and fun qualities she  mentioned above. The selected photographer will be flown to NYC for the  photo shoot, receive album credit and will be introduced to Caitlin's     network of artists and musicians.
SUBMIT YOUR PHOTOS HERE:  http://bit.ly/9GnDyJ


----------

